# Zebralight H600F Headlamp replacement lens?



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

Where can I buy a replacement glass? Googled till blue in the face!


----------



## Mr. LED (May 16, 2019)

Did you try to email Zebralight?


----------



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

Yep..


----------



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

2 older posts here (2014) showed a couple places but links were dead


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 16, 2019)

what size lens is it?


----------



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

Don’t have a clue to be honest but assume would go by model number and almost positive it’s same size for all of them, all the models and versions and they been out for what, 10 years now?? Thought would be simple but guess apparently it’s not


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 16, 2019)

cheaperrooter said:


> Don’t have a clue to be honest but assume would go by model number and almost positive it’s same size for all of them and they been out for what, 10 years now?? Thought would be simple but guess apparently it’s not



As I don't own one of those headlamps I don't have a clue to the size of glass. There are places that sell flashlight glass and plastic lenses out there perhaps one of them has the right size lens.


----------



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

Lynx_Arc said:


> As I don't own one of those headlamps I don't have a clue to the size of glass. There are places that sell flashlight glass and plastic lenses out there perhaps one of them has the right size lens.



Unfortunately the specs for the flashlight do not give the size of the lens. Can you list a few of these places that do sell them? That’s exactly what I’m trying to ascertain because when I google only a couple places come up and zebra is not listed. I mean I could measure with a measuring tape but I’m not sure if that would be exact enough especially since the lens will have to be removed and I can’t measure it while it’s in the flashlight because there is a sealed ring around it. Closest specs come is listing a head diameter.

That’s why I am assuming places that sell it would go by brand and model???


----------



## Random Dan (May 16, 2019)

It might be worth reaching out to user Bob_McBob. I know he has disassembled a lot of SC64s and I think at least one headlamp.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 16, 2019)

cheaperrooter said:


> Unfortunately the specs for the flashlight do not give the size of the lens. Can you list a few of these places that do sell them? That’s exactly what I’m trying to ascertain because when I google only a couple places come up and zebra is not listed. I mean I could measure with a measuring tape but I’m not sure if that would be exact enough especially since the lens will have to be removed and I can’t measure it while it’s in the flashlight because there is a sealed ring around it. Closest specs come is listing a head diameter.
> 
> That’s why I am assuming places that sell it would go by brand and model???



I doubt the places that sell lenses will list the size of the lights they fit you can do a web search for flashlight glass lens


----------



## archimedes (May 16, 2019)

I don't have that particular model ... are you able to remove the lens to measure it (and then replace it) ?

If so, I suggest using calipers, which should provide appropriate accuracy. 

Once you have the diameter and thickness to the closest ~ 0.1mm, there may be a few places to order the lens, and slight fine-tuning of fitment from there is not too difficult.


----------



## cheaperrooter (May 16, 2019)

Ahhhhhh, I think I am starting to understand now! I don’t know why but I just naturally assumed that the lens were sold like Auto Parts or Appliance Parts. You put in the model and brand and they pop up a parts list!!! But looks like they are sold by diameter and thickness and sizes.

Unfortunately the lens completely shattered and the only way to get an accurate measurement would be to risk taking a chance of ruining my other two zebra headlamps that are in great shape. I could take a caliper and measure the ridge that the lens sits in but afraid that won’t give me thickness 

Zebra won’t sell the part, you need special tools blah blah blah but send it to us and $15 and EIGHT weeks later... not my style! I guess I can use it as an indoor light only or slap a generic diffuser around the end and seal it with silicone. I have two other Zebras for outdoor use. I was looking for a reason to buy the Mark IV anyway .


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 17, 2019)

If you can get it apart you could probably measure what diameter would fit properly and start from there then all you would have to determine is the thickness that would work. It may require some sort of glue and/or a new oring perhaps as I've not had one apart to know the mechanism that holds lenses in place. If you are going to buy another headlamp then when it arrives you can go ahead and spend the $15 and 8 weeks in the future you will have the headlamp back.


----------



## eh4 (May 23, 2019)

Email zebralight and ask nicely. 
They don't want you replacing the lens because it's pressed in precisely, and you're likely to press in the bezel unevenly if you don't make a jig or tap and squeeze Just so.
If they know that you know what you're up against, they'll sell or give you one or two, but they want you to send it in so the lens can be installed correctly.


----------



## alpg88 (May 23, 2019)

what would they charge to replace the lens? it may not even worth doing.

it is easy to measure once the bezel out, and have a piece of broken glass, all you need is a caliper, getting one may be tough, flashlight lens .com sells lenses, but not even them may not have exact size.


----------



## Calina (Jun 2, 2019)

Could Zebra Lights ​send you a new head ? It shouldn't be much more expensive than the lens and repair time and it would be muh faster to do it that way than sending the part back and forth.


----------



## Mr. LED (Jun 2, 2019)

Zebralight doesn’t have separate heads like regular flashlights. It’s a unibody construction.


----------



## eh4 (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm not crystal clear about it, but I seem to recall that spare tail caps were 3 or 4$, they were substitutions on the order form, look at the price of a pocket clip, I think that was the substitution. 
Lens may be the same, I don't know.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Jun 24, 2019)

My solution with pics. I bought a generic plastic diffuser lens on Amazon. 3 pack for $10. I then took a pair of wire snips and cut out a new lens. If I wanted to go the extra mile I could sand it to a perfect fit and install the outer stainless steel ring. Which was my original intention. 

But after placing the lens inside of the head it was such a perfect fit I can’t get it out now without sticking in a small screwdriver and prying it out and since it’s pressed tightly against the O-ring I just don’t see the purpose to go any further. 

But if after time for some reason it works its way out I can always do that later  Pics to follow this shortly.


----------



## cheaperrooter (Jun 24, 2019)

I guess Imgur is not working right now because I have made 4 Posts but they’re not showing up anywhere so suffice to say what I wrote should be sufficient. If for any reason someone needs me to go the next step and post pictures I will but for now it is what it is 

It would sure be VERY nice if this website could get a little more modern and allow us to post pictures directly from our photo library as that is a given with almost every site that I can think of. This link stuff is frustrating!!!


----------



## cheaperrooter (Jun 24, 2019)

https://imgur.com/gallery/WPnXLKj

Swipe from down to up to see all 5


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 24, 2019)

Good work. It remains only to fill the edges with silicone for water protection, something like the one used by aquarium lovers, this will then make it easier to replace than if you fill it with epoxy resin. I see that this lens stretches the shape of the beam to the side, please made a photo, wonder what happened now with beam


----------



## cheaperrooter (Jun 29, 2019)

desert.snake said:


> Good work. It remains only to fill the edges with silicone for water protection, something like the one used by aquarium lovers, this will then make it easier to replace than if you fill it with epoxy resin. I see that this lens stretches the shape of the beam to the side, please made a photo, wonder what happened now with beam



Thank you sir! It’s my indoor light. I’ve got a total of three and the other two are used outside that’s why I didn’t fill it with silicone or why I was not worried about water  Of course, there is always the remote possibility that the grandkids could grab it when visiting one day and throw it in the toilet but that’s the risk I’ll have to take lol.

That said, when turned on inside of a 100% dark bedroom I noticed absolutely no difference when comparing the two to each other. I guess maybe outside at max throw there could be a change but so far it’s perfect 

Honestly because it’s only used inside I wouldn’t have even worried about the lens at all but was afraid maybe I could burn myself or catch something on fire if I was careless with it. You know, too many hours stressing combined with too many hours of no sleep combined with too many beers and things can happen..


----------



## desert.snake (Jul 15, 2019)

cheaperrooter said:


> Thank you sir! It’s my indoor light. I’ve got a total of three and the other two are used outside that’s why I didn’t fill it with silicone or why I was not worried about water  Of course, there is always the remote possibility that the grandkids could grab it when visiting one day and throw it in the toilet but that’s the risk I’ll have to take lol.
> 
> That said, when turned on inside of a 100% dark bedroom I noticed absolutely no difference when comparing the two to each other. I guess maybe outside at max throw there could be a change but so far it’s perfect
> 
> Honestly because it’s only used inside I wouldn’t have even worried about the lens at all but was afraid maybe I could burn myself or catch something on fire if I was careless with it. You know, too many hours stressing combined with too many hours of no sleep combined with too many beers and things can happen..



Understand  I hope he will serve you for a long time!


----------

